# Hello Forum!  Feels like I hit GOLD!



## Pitbu11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I am 33yrs old on the east coast. I've been bodybuilding since I was 12 so this is definitely a part of my lifestyle.  I've also trained in Brazilian jiu-jitsu, Muay Thai, and MMA with Yamasaki for over 7 yrs.. I am an Electrical Engineer as well..

Anyways enough about me, Damn I have been on other forums but this forum has a lot of freakin information and SOURCES!! I definitely hit GOLD with this forum!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Pitbu11* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 1, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

So did you bring any Quaalude's to the party or what?


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanx for the welcoming, this will be my stomping grounds for now on! 
Great Forum + Great Gear = Time to get BIG!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board Mr. MMA, do you compete in the sport?  Glad to have you


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I've had quite a few tournaments: jiu-jitsu, boxing, muay thai, grappling-@ the grapplers quest on the east coast, and MMA.. I am loving the sport!!  I'll have an upcoming mma match hopefully in the summer-early fall.  I will let IM know how it goes!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome ...yeah i said the same this forum is real nice compared to others im on


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CigarMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Pitbu11 said:


> Hello all,
> I am 33yrs old on the east coast. I've been bodybuilding since I was 12 so this is definitely a part of my lifestyle.  I've also trained in Brazilian jiu-jitsu, Muay Thai, and MMA with Yamasaki for over 7 yrs.. I am an Electrical Engineer as well..
> 
> Anyways enough about me, Damn I have been on other forums but this forum has a lot of freakin information and SOURCES!! I definitely hit GOLD with this forum!!



Welcome.

I agree with the info and sources.  I am also new here.  

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## vortex (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

Pitbu11 said:


> Hello all,
> I am 33yrs old on the east coast. I've been bodybuilding since I was 12 so this is definitely a part of my lifestyle.  I've also trained in Brazilian jiu-jitsu, Muay Thai, and MMA with Yamasaki for over 7 yrs.. I am an Electrical Engineer as well..
> 
> Anyways enough about me, Damn I have been on other forums but this forum has a lot of freakin information and SOURCES!! I definitely hit GOLD with this forum!!



Yah, this place rocks!


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

east coast as well and engineer as well!  36 years old..  nice to meet u..


----------



## |Z| (Apr 27, 2011)

sup man, welcome to the boards! its a good place 


|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## ELITEBODY (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM !!!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 1, 2011)

swelcome


----------



## zok37 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## minimal (May 1, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Rturnry (May 2, 2011)

Hello


----------

